# HC38 Hans Christian 38 sv Noorderzon



## biggles72 (Apr 1, 2012)

Hey all, I would like to introduce my self and my lovely new girl "Noorderzon" (kept previous owners name)

I just purchased her 6 months ago. Very pleased with he build quality.
Things to look out for. Wiring, teak decks. Pay the money and get a full Survey.
My teak decks were replaced a few years earlier, and has 30 year old teak on the cockpit and cabin top. Still holding up. The new decks will last another 30 years if well maintained. I let mine silver naturally. Still looks good to me with near no maintenance besides a light scrub with salt water.

I uploaded a few pictures here. Hope to add more and write some words soon.
The Adventures of Noorderzon

enjoy


----------



## lajimo (Sep 5, 2011)

Beautiful boat - good times ahead.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Beautiful... how'd a boat over there get such a good, Dutch name??


----------



## biggles72 (Apr 1, 2012)

Previous owner was Dutch of course.

Well I am an Aussie and i think renaming a boat seesm to take away some of its soul. So I choose to keep it.

Perhaps someone could translate it's meaning. I believe it is something like "gone with the northern Sun"? A saying for when a person disappears for a while they say he has gone Noorderzon? 

In Australian we call it "Gone Walkabout". Hes gone walkabout, meaning hes off on an adventure.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

I think it's literally "Northern Sun"...


----------



## biggles72 (Apr 1, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## flandria (Jul 31, 2012)

I don't recall this being an expression or part thereof similar to walkabout, just a reference to the North Star or a loose synonym. HC is great! best of luck!


----------

